# Local legends



## Wally (Mar 25, 2016)

A thread to discuss people in your area who have made a bit of a name for themselves in the reptile scene.

I'll start it off with a bloke from the area where I live that I have the utmost respect for, Charlie Lash. See below.

I remember a story doing the rounds when I was a young buck where his car was knocked off. Unbeknown to the crooks it had a few recently caught Tiger snakes in it. If I have it correct, the crooks weren't too keen on their passengers.

http://www.wintringham.org.au/SnakemanLash.html

https://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/discuss/72157625796142130/

https://news.google.com/newspapers?...AIBAJ&sjid=k5IDAAAAIBAJ&pg=5076,6364019&hl=en

Anyone else have some stories about people from where they live?


----------

